# Start up Supplies For EMT-B



## sportster65 (Apr 5, 2009)

As a person who feels that I must always be totally prepared way too far ahead of time, what are the recommended items I will need before starting/while in EMT-B training?

I got the book already, but was wondering what else is usually required or needed.

Thanks.

Mark


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 5, 2009)

Paper and pencil and the main thing is a mind willing to learn. Seriously, maybe a watch and a cheap stethoscope. Please, don't spend $$$$$$ on other b.s. 

R/r 911


----------



## MMiz (Apr 5, 2009)

As someone who was proactive and a complete dork who wanted everything ahead of time, I had the basic school supplies, lots of blank flash cards, a cheap stethoscope/BP combo ($20) to practice.  In retrospect I can't imagine really needing anything else before class.


----------



## LucidResq (Apr 5, 2009)

As stated above. 

You may or may not need a BP cuff. I never needed one on ride-alongs and clinicals but it was required by my class for scenarios. 

I also bought a very cheap pair of protective eye wear for my own use. 

I'd recommend having a pocket-sized notebook for ride-alongs and clinicals.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 5, 2009)

Paper, Pens, a notebook to keep everything organized in, maybe a pocket calendar to keep track of school/clinical time and work and big test dates, a *CHEAP* scope. Don't go out buying a Littmann cardiology scope. I've never seen the need for those who have been in the field for years, much less a brand new student who may or may not be working in EMS.



> You may or may not need a BP cuff. I never needed one on ride-alongs and clinicals but it was required by my class for scenarios.



We were never required to buy a BP cuff. We had enough in class to go around, and they was one in pretty much every bag on ride alongs.

Did you check with the instructors to see what will be needed?


----------



## nomofica (Apr 6, 2009)

We're supplied with personal BP cuffs and steths (yes, we get to keep them  )


----------



## sportster65 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Did you check with the instructors to see what will be needed?




Not yet, like I said I tend to try to prepare for things way too far in advance. I just thought there may be some across the board supplies, aside from the pens, pencils and such, that most EMT students would need for training, tools of the trade, so to speak. When I went to school for HVAC many years ago, there were several must haves that all students had to have for training. I thought perhaps there were some tools required for this training also. But I don't know, that's why I asked. I always like to be prepared early if possible.

Thanks for the input.

mark


----------



## fortsmithman (Apr 6, 2009)

nomofica said:


> We're supplied with personal BP cuffs and steths (yes, we get to keep them  )


What school did you go to.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 6, 2009)

sportster65 said:


> Not yet, like I said I tend to try to prepare for things way too far in advance. I just thought there may be some across the board supplies, aside from the pens, pencils and such, that most EMT students would need for training, tools of the trade, so to speak. When I went to school for HVAC many years ago, there were several must haves that all students had to have for training. I thought perhaps there were some tools required for this training also. But I don't know, that's why I asked. I always like to be prepared early if possible.
> 
> Thanks for the input.
> 
> mark



Uh.. the best way to be prepared is finding out from the source what you will need and getting it, not from a message board.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 6, 2009)

Whether you are required or not, I have to agree that having your own BP cuff is not a bad idea.  Practice makes perfect.  Take every possible opportunity to practice taking a blood pressure.  Some schools don't give you much clinical or ride time, so your friends and family are a handy substitute.  Certainly not necessary, but neither is it a bad idea.

But I would agree that, other than a stethoscope and some protective eyewear, maybe a pair of trauma shears, are all that is absolutely necessary, unless your school specifically requires something else.


----------



## sportster65 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Uh.. the best way to be prepared is finding out from the source what you will need and getting it, not from a message board.



OK, I understand what you are saying and I will do just that when I can. I just thought that being a board that is dedicated to this profession, there would certainly be those who have taken or are taking the course, and I could get some insight. I kinda thought the idea of this board was to ask questions and possibly get answers. Unfortunately the school is closed for spring break, so it is not possible to get exact information from them right now. I was not looking for the exact supplies I will need to start the course, just perhaps a head's up from those who have had the training. 

I'm sorry my question was so irritating to you, it was not my intention, I am just trying to gather some information and maybe be get alittle ahead of the game, if I had access to that info right now I would not ask for it here.

I do appreciate your input though, thank you.

Mark


----------



## Sasha (Apr 6, 2009)

Whoa there buddy. When did I say I was irritated?

This board is for asking questions and getting the best answer for you. But, as you have not posted what school you are going to, no one can know the exact requirements for your school and as the thread has demonstrated every school has different requirements. Even so, the only way we could tell you exactly what you needed would be if someone has gone through the same program and as there are thousands of different programs that is unlikely.

Wait until the school opens up and you can get the information specific to your situation. There's no reward for getting your supplies first and to buy more than you need is foolish and a waste of money.


----------



## reaper (Apr 6, 2009)

Mark,

She is just trying to say that only the school your are going to can tell you what you need, for sure.

 Go buy a cheap scope/BP cuff kit. That is a good start and you can start practicing now. Find someone to show you the correct way to take a BP and do lots of practice on friends and family!


----------



## sportster65 (Apr 6, 2009)

Perhaps my question was not clear, I don't believe I asked for an exact list of items my school required for training. I asked if there were some items that all EMT's may use and have the need for during training and on the job, that perhaps i could get ahead of time. 

If someone were to ask me what kind of things they would need for HVAC school, I would tell them to get a good set of gauges, a thermometer, and a 5/16 wrench, without even knowing school they were going to. Those are tools they will use in school and in the everyday performance of their job. 

That was the type of question I was asking, I did ask for anything more specific. I just did not think I had to state the obvious, I know the school will give me a list of items I need. 

I think most who answered understood what I was asking for, and there seemed to be a consensus of a couple of items. Thanks for your help.

Mark


----------



## Sasha (Apr 6, 2009)

sportster65 said:


> Perhaps my question was not clear, I don't believe I asked for an exact list of items my school required for training. I asked if there were some items that all EMT's may use and have the need for during training and on the job, that perhaps i could get ahead of time.
> 
> If someone were to ask me what kind of things they would need for HVAC school, I would tell them to get a good set of gauges, a thermometer, and a 5/16 wrench, without even knowing school they were going to. Those are tools they will use in school and in the everyday performance of their job.
> 
> ...



I understood what you are saying, but I don't think you understand what I am saying. What you MIGHT need is vast. For all we know you MIGHT need the jaws of life. Heck, you may not need anything, it may all be provided ala nomo's school. 

I answered your question with MY advice, if you don't like it, fine, but don't catch an attitude in your reply.


----------



## sportster65 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm not sure whats going on with you, I said I thought I had irritated you and apologized, that was not my intention. I said thank you for your input, & that it was appreciated. For some reason you seem to want to carry it to a new level with each post. If being appreciative and apologetic is an attitude in your opinion, then there is probably nothing I can say that's going to de-escalate you. So as far as I am concerned my question has been answered, thank you, and I do not see any reason for any further discussion on this matter. 

Mark


----------



## daedalus (Apr 6, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Paper and pencil and the main thing is a mind willing to learn. Seriously, maybe a watch and a cheap stethoscope. Please, don't spend $$$$$$ on other b.s.
> 
> R/r 911


I would take rid/ryders advice and really fly with the mind willing to learn part.


----------



## flhtci01 (Apr 6, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> Paper and pencil and the main thing is a mind willing to learn. Seriously, maybe a watch and a cheap stethoscope. Please, don't spend $$$$$$ on other b.s.
> 
> R/r 911




Definitely a watch.  There have been too many students that try to take a pulse or determine respiration rate with out a watch.


----------



## medicdan (Apr 6, 2009)

This business is more about what is in between your ears when what is in them. Consider reviewing your class' textbook, A&P, a writing course, anything that will further your knowledge. 
Once you get to work, just about everything you need will be on the ambulance.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 6, 2009)

Also highly recommended for student success:

Razor(s)
Deodorant
Mouthwash
Shoe shine kit
Steam iron and spray starch

Everything else you need, except for the aforementioned watch and eye protection, should be on the ambulance already.


----------



## medicdan (Apr 6, 2009)

Also consider buying stock in Dunkin Donuts, Red Bull, whatever your poison.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 6, 2009)

flhtci01 said:


> Definitely a watch.  There have been too many students that try to take a pulse or determine respiration rate with out a watch.



What!?! You mean feeling for a few seconds and stating it "feels like it's in the 70's" isn't acceptable?


----------



## trevor1189 (Apr 6, 2009)

Definitely up to you what you get. When your on the ambulance you will have everything you need. But just about everyone in my area has some basic stuff they keep on their person so they don't have to go digging through the bags/cabinets on the rig.

Here's what I would reccomend.
A good stethoscope, doesn't have to be expensive. Just something that works good for you. I am a littman fan, so that's what I reccomend. 

Trauma Shears, very handy for removing clothing, etc.

EMS pocket field guide, nice to have. Don't really use it on the ambulance but more as a study guide.

BP Cuff, doesn't have to be fancy just get a decent one and practice.

Watch, taking pulse/respirations

pen light, can be handy

Those are some basic things I would have. If there was something else you were thinking of getting, post it here and we can give you a better idea if you will need it or not.

PS, if you do get an expensive/nice scope, get a name tag for it so it's less likely someone will walk off with it.


Hope that helps.


----------



## firecoins (Apr 6, 2009)

lots and lots of pens


----------



## Sasha (Apr 6, 2009)

> I am a littman fan, so that's what I reccomend.



I wouldn't recommend a *Littmann* to a new student. There's no guarentee you will like what you are doing and will want to stay. A prestige medical sprauge is $14 at Wal-Mart and will get the job done what you, an EMT student, will need it to do. If afterwards you plan on going to Medic school and plan on making this your career (After you exprience tedious periods where you're so bored you want to claw your brain out, the patients who aren't all in need of drastic field intervention like TV leads you to believe.) spring for one of the lower end Littmann's. I've never seen a paramedic who needed a cardiology III scope. Some like the status, some are really deaf and need a special kind of scope with a hearing aid attachment. And until you're used to having a scope with you all the time, you're prone to forget it in the ambulance or in a patient room, and let me tell you, you can have your name on it in a tag, engraved in it, written all over the tubing. Someone'll rip the name tag off, rub out the engraving, and get a scope cover. The only way to prevent theft is A) Having a cheapy scope no one wants, or B ) Never letting it out of your sight.



> Watch, taking pulse/respirations



Make sure the watch is capable of counting seconds if it's digital, analog is the best way to go.



> EMS pocket field guide



I'd wait 'til you're in Medic school for that, if you go. Simply because the basic level one is a waste of money, but getting a more advanced one before you're ready for it isn't a bright idea either. To quote the critical care medic at my old job "I hate these pocket guides. It makes students think they know more than they know without really understanding any of it"

One thing I would recommend is a pocket sized note pad or post-it notes. I took them with me on calls and while working, so if I heard a medication or a disease I'd never heard of before, I'd write it down to remember to look it up later. It helped a lot, when someone was taking medications but they didn't know why, it helped me speculate as to what kind of medical history they may have and help to form a working diagnosis.


----------



## trevor1189 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I wouldn't recommend a *Littmann* to a new student. There's no guarentee you will like what you are doing and will want to stay. A prestige medical sprauge is $14 at Wal-Mart and will get the job done what you, an EMT student, will need it to do. If afterwards you plan on going to Medic school and plan on making this your career (After you exprience tedious periods where you're so bored you want to claw your brain out, the patients who aren't all in need of drastic field intervention like TV leads you to believe.) spring for one of the lower end Littmann's. I've never seen a paramedic who needed a cardiology III scope. Some like the status, some are really deaf and need a special kind of scope with a hearing aid attachment. And until you're used to having a scope with you all the time, you're prone to forget it in the ambulance or in a patient room, and let me tell you, you can have your name on it in a tag, engraved in it, written all over the tubing. Someone'll rip the name tag off, rub out the engraving, and get a scope cover. The only way to prevent theft is A) Having a cheapy scope no one wants, or B ) Never letting it out of your sight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, I am assuming the OP knows he wants to be in EMS. Don't go wasting money if it's not what you want to be doing in the long run. As for the scope thing there have been many threads on this and I reccomend the Littmans because they work best for me. The Sprauge style doesn't seem to work well for me PERSONALLY. YMMV. I have a ALS pocket guide for looking up advanced procedures after calls and increasing my knowledge before medic school.

Again though this is just my advice. I am just giving ideas, which is what the OP asked for. He/she certainly can decide what they want to spend and pay for.


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 6, 2009)

Safety glasses.  Trust me, the first time you get bodily fluids on your face in a clinical, you'll thank me.

Pocket notebook.  Taking notes on a call, scenario or not.

Lots of pens.

Stetho/bp cuff/cheap pen light--- even if never used in class, USE THEM outside of class to practice.  You'll one-up your classmates.  I bought a Littmann on sale for $64 and love it.  DON'T LOSE IT!

Comfortable boots.

Willingness to screw up and learn.  Aside from Sasha, none of use were born with EMS in our blood.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 6, 2009)

> True, I am assuming the OP knows he wants to be in EMS.



How many people get into EMS with the romantic and heroic idea of what they think EMS is going to be like and are slapped in the face when reality hits them and they decide that it isn't what they want to do?


----------



## trevor1189 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sasha said:


> How many people get into EMS with the romantic and heroic idea of what they think EMS is going to be like and are slapped in the face when reality hits them and they decide that it isn't what they want to do?



Plenty I'm sure. But like I said I was just assuming and I have no idea whether the OP will remain in EMS. But buying a quality scope isn't a bad idea in my opinion. Even if you decide it isn't for you a good scope can always be resold.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 6, 2009)

trevor1189 said:


> Plenty I'm sure. But like I said I was just assuming and I have no idea whether the OP will remain in EMS. But buying a quality scope isn't a bad idea in my opinion. Even if you decide it isn't for you a good scope can always be resold.



Why buy more than what you need if you don't know if you're going to stay in EMS?

When you buy Littmann, you're paying for the brand, anyway. I've recently had the pleasure of toying around with a Kila scope. Half the price, just as good.


----------



## trevor1189 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Why buy more than what you need if you don't know if you're going to stay in EMS?
> 
> When you buy Littmann, you're paying for the brand, anyway. I've recently had the pleasure of toying around with a Kila scope. Half the price, just as good.


That's fine. OP asked for opinions. I gave him mine. Yours may very and that is fine too.

I have a littman and have used several different models and I like them. I didn't say he HAS to have a Littman I just said that's what I recommend. I do not like the sprauge style. The dual tubes create too many artifacts.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 6, 2009)

trevor1189 said:


> That's fine. OP asked for opinions. I gave him mine. Yours may very and that is fine too.
> 
> I have a littman and have used several different models and I like them. I didn't say he HAS to have a Littman I just said that's what I recommend. I do not like the sprauge style. The dual tubes create too many artifacts.



Littmann's are not the only brand to make a single tube. A kila, for example:
http://www.kila.com/specscardio.html and only $35


----------



## trevor1189 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sasha said:


> A prestige medical sprauge is $14 at Wal-Mart and will get the job done what you, an EMT student, will need it to do.





Sasha said:


> Littmann's are not the only brand to make a single tube. A kila, for example:
> http://www.kila.com/specscardio.html and only $35



I never said they were the only one with single tube design. YOU were the one that recommended a sprauge, I said I didn't like them because of the dual tube design. Again please stop dismissing my opinion just because yours differs. Hell if the OP wants to go out and buy a $300 electronic stethoscope that's his or her prerogative.


----------



## Sasha (Apr 6, 2009)

trevor1189 said:


> I never said they were the only one with single tube design. YOU were the one that recommended a sprauge, I said I didn't like them because of the dual tube design. Again please stop dismissing my opinion just because yours differs. Hell if the OP wants to go out and buy a $300 electronic stethoscope that's his or her prerogative.



I am offering a different option, dear, with an example to back it up. So you don't like a sprauge, there are other, cheaper options over a Littmann with similar or better acoustics and some even have a better warranty. When you buy a Littmann you are paying for the Littmann name, which is becoming less and less favorable.


----------



## Veneficus (Apr 6, 2009)

maybe a pen light?

Don't go out and buy a bat belt. You'll have no need for the forceps, 30 foot high tensil repelling cord with grappling hook, 6 D-cell maglight, crocodile dundee bush knife, an i-phone with enough medical software to make an intensivist or PhD in pathology jealous, scalpel, oto/opthalmoscopes, and foldable caltrops for a quick get away.

(though you may get an honorary award for letting the air out of the tires on the competing IFT company's truck) 

Go with the consensus, 
cheap steth (somebody is bound to get you a good one as a graduation or holiday gift)
Manual BP cuff
$5 trauma shears (unless you can score some off the drug rep) 
Maybe some pens
(and I think a pen light)


----------



## trevor1189 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sasha said:


> I am offering a different option, dear, with an example to back it up. So you don't like a sprauge, there are other, cheaper options over a Littmann with similar or better acoustics and some even have a better warranty. When you buy a Littmann you are paying for the Littmann name, which is becoming less and less favorable.



Again, you don't seem to understand that I recommend a Littman and you recommend something else. That's fine. The OP can decide what they want. I didn't give them an order to go out and buy a Littman. I am just informing the OP what I have and like.

Sure the cheaper options are out there and they might even be better. I am not saying they aren't, just saying what I have and like.


----------



## silver (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey my thoughts are you should wait a bit to get anything you may think of buying. On the first day of class you may realize that EMS is not for you, or you may fail out before even getting to go on clinicals or get to the assessment part, which is a reality. Or more positive and more optimistic sounding, you may find out you dont need to buy certain things.


----------



## paemt08 (Apr 6, 2009)

As others have said, willingness to learn and study, as well as a sense of humor, are essentials. Other than that you will only really need pens, regular notebook as well as pocket notebook for scenarios/calls, and a watch. Oh, and maybe some breath mints  Everything else, such as a good stethescope and trauma sheers, etc., are unnecessary until you work as a provider.


----------



## JPINFV (Apr 6, 2009)

Anatomy, physiology, biochemisty, histology, general chemistry, physics, college level writing, pathology and lab courses as appropriate.


----------



## rmellish (Apr 6, 2009)

JPINFV said:


> Anatomy, physiology, biochemisty, histology, general chemistry, physics, college level writing, pathology and lab courses as appropriate.



Exactly...


Alright, maybe I was spoiled because my 600 some odd dollar course provided me with a five dollar scope, five dollar bp cuff, and cheap set of trauma shears. 

Don't bother with a field guide yet. 

Heck, don't waste the money on a pair of shoes you might never wear...unless you are required to have the safety toe aspect. 

Take the class, decide if the job fits you, actually get a provider position, then buy what you *need* I didn't buy my scope until I was a month into my first EMT-B job. Two years later I'm just now starting to cruise ebay looking for a nicer, and less beat up scope before I start medic class in the fall. 

If you're really looking to be prepared, make sure you have your Hep-B vaccine


----------



## What A Ride (Apr 7, 2009)

As previously posted, pens, pens, pens.  If not provided, get a steth & BP cuff and practice on everyone that will let you touch them.  Also - while you have their bodies try to get as many pulses as they let you.......  Gum or breath mints are a must..... for your classmates sake.  A watch that displays seconds.  I would also recommend a good medical dictionary.  The glossary in my text book was inadequate for some of my questions and was quite frustrating.

Good luck on your upcoming class and please don't hesitate to ask us questions.


----------

